# L Glutamine will cure IBS D..Please try It saved me....email me for questions



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

L Glutamine..an over the counter Amino acid has saved my life. I had no control of my D since October. I was a wreck. I began taking L Glutamine 1 teaspoon 3 times a day and it stopped my D. I only go to the restroom about 3 times a week now and I have no more pains and cramps. Doctor said that It helps repair cells in the Intestines and it is perfectly safe. Trust me you guys you have to try and You must give it at least 10 days to 2 weeks and you will feel so much better. I am a teacher and I used to have attacks where I would have non controlling attacks and go 10 to 15 times a day. L glutamine works..You have nothing to lose if you are as bad as I was..Email me if you have any questions. I just want to help others now..I am so thankful


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Jacket-What about he pills? Are they as effective as the powder? GNC only had the 500mg and 1000mg strength, so I bought the 500mg. How many would I need to take daily? I'm glad it's working for you, and I think others on the board have had some success as well.Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

well i am taking about 12 grams a day.I farted out taking 6 grams a day for about 2 weeks. The Pills are the same just more expensive. You have to take 4 500mg 2 get 2 grams..so you can magine how fast you will run out of pills. But the cost is worth it..keep trying to find the powder..i bout a bottle of powder and it lasted me 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

Why suffer any longer it will help u i promise


----------



## katz16000 (Apr 23, 2000)

jacket-please email me with the info. Thanks!Katz16000###yahoo.com------------------19 year old female, college student,*D* type taking Caltrate Plus. Email me to chat


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

I noticed that too, Rachel ... Freudian slip, do you think?







Welcome to the board, Jacket!







Julie


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Just for the record: I tried it and it did not work for me.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, welcome to the BB!







Glad you are doing soooo much better now!I've been in a complete nutritional program for a while, for IBS and other stuff. I hadn't been taking glutamine, per se, but we'd been doing other things that would sort of simulate the same effect. A few weeks ago, I had a bad relapse in some ways, and then an amino acid supplement was added. Could be a coincidence (I also upped my calcium level again, etc.), but I'd have to say that my colon has been functioning slightly better during the same time frame of taking the amino acids.I don't know that I'd call L. Glutamine a "cure" for IBS, though. But I do understand it can help the intestinal lining to heal, such as if you have an excessive intestinal permeability problem due to bacterial overgrowth or whatever. (That's different from IBS, though people with IBS, of course, also could have such a problem in addition to the IBS.) Also, amino acids in general are supposed to be the "building blocks" of a healthy body, so I'd say they could indirectly contribute to bowel health. (Many IBSers seem to be helped by adding a bit more protein to their diets.) Great news for you! But I'd somewhat caution others about running out and buying up L. Glutamine or other supplements. Well, at least, personally, I think it is best to introduce such supplements under the watchful care of a healthcare professional (if you can find someone, that is); Jacket, sounds like you are "lucky" to have found such a doc. ------------------Cultivate gratitude. Believe in possibilities.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I tried it (for several months a while ago) and it did not work for me.Does anyone know any side effects or interactions? For me it had no side effects...or effects at all!JaneWhat a funny typeo Jacket you made me giggle


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

jane93--so you're all better from taking L-glutamine too? What dosage, brand, etc. do you take? It's just an amino acid (like you hear about so many body builders and pro athletes messing with), so why can't you just eat more complete proteins like soy for the same effect?[This message has been edited by SteveE (edited 06-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Hi JacketThanks for that info.. hopefully it'll be helpful for some of us D types.Did your doc prescribe/suggest taking the L-glutamine? If not, how did you hear about this?Good luckKariPS I hope you're not an English teacher! (just kidding





















)


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

SteveE..NO..maybe I miswrote it..It had no effects on me at all. It did not do anything good or bad. You're right you can get the same nutrients from eating more protein. I was just wondering if there are bad side effects from this supplement. There are some herbs / supplements that can cause a lot of damage if you mix them with other drugs..[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 06-19-2000).]


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Oops..duh...I gotta read more carefully...sorry. I was just surfing the archives for info about this, and it seems we had some lively discussion over a year ago about this very same topic.From what I read (and what I remember having dealt with the doctor who actually prescribed the L-glutamine to me), L-glutamine MIGHT help IF your IBS isn't really IBS, but leaky guy syndrome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL Steve! Is this _another_ Freudian slip??







Julie


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Julie..you're quick today. That must be why I've not had it yet...Leaky Guy Syndrome that is


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Well guys it has worked for me. Maybe i had leaky gut syndrome but not any more. zI thought it wa funny once i noticed what I wrote. Maybe the people that it didn't work on had other troubles besides IBS ever thought of that. i now at least 12 people that have email me that it has helped. What is REALLY IBS anyway..no one knows...but it has helped many...I would try it u got nothing to lose. and by the way I teach HISTORY


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Just have to say that I totally agree with HipJan's post. You aren't "cured" unless you can go off of it and not have problems anymore. And in my opinion, going on a supplement like this without the advice of your Doctor is not a good thing.I am glad it is working for you though. You must be quite relieved.


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Tried L-glutamine. Didnt have any effect -neither positive nor negative.IBS-D/C, 10 years, 37 male


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:L-glutamine MIGHT help IF your IBS isn't really IBS, but leaky guy syndrome.


Don't know about leaky guy syndrome, but there is no leaky gut syndrome, at least that we know about. Anyway, it's right L-glutamine. It is used by the small bowel mucosa for growth and this is normal in IBS, so it's not clear how supplementing would be of benefit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

It works for me. Maybe you because u r a d and c type it didn't help you. I was entirely a D type. I don't know why some of you are being negative baout...if it doesn't work for you don't take it. It has helped many people including me. I olny wanna help others and if it can help just one person then I feel good because it helped me.....By the way I talked to a doctor and he said it was fine to take.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

flux--there are cases where the intestines become overly permeable, right? Wouldn't that be called a "leaky gut?"Although, you're probably correct that calling it LGS implies an accepted clinical diagnosis which it apparently is not.Is it a misuse use of the name to call celiac sprue "leaky gut?"jacket--I don't now who has been negative. We're simply sharing our experiences and understanding of l-glutamine. It seems to me you're a bit defensive of your bold claim that "L-glutamine will cure IBS."


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Jacket, I've seen some negative postings on this BB, but I'd have to agree that this thread doesn't have a negative tone...at least, not to me. We just get a little "lively" around here and are always expressing our opinions! It's good you posted about L-Glutamine...I understand it can be helpful, and everyone seems happy you've found success with it. (It's technically not a cure for IBS, though.)Other comments -- Well, excessive intestinal permeability IS "real," right?! To me, that's just another name for leaky gut (or guy







), with a few little differences, perhaps. I think it's more common than "we" know, but the average person probably doesn't suffer greatly from it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I think some people here were discussing why can't ya just get your protein in foods? Good question. In theory, I was supposed to be upping my amino acids through my foods -- but that didn't seem to be completely working for me. Maybe I would have had to eat large portions of protein at each meal, given my deficit of amino acids. And, that's not so good either on the ol' body. So, I was finally given some amino acid supplements to take temporarily.Question: (Excessive) protein, esp. animal protein, apparently can bother some people, causing inflammation in various parts of the body. It's sort of like the immune system becomes overactive and starts seeing the protein as the enemy. However, SOME people with such problems are injected with gamma globulin, blood protein (precursor to amino acids), so that the body become used to having protein in the blood and no longer sees it as the enemy. That's what a friend relayed to me, someone who came close to dying of a rare neuro-immune disease. Flux, or anyone, can you clarify any of this for me? Can the body respond negatively to certain forms of protein but positively to other, more elementary, forms of protein?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:lux--there are cases where the intestines become overly permeable, right? Wouldn't that be called a "leaky gut?"


Yeah, if you get stabbed or shot in the stomach. The bacteria in the stomach leak into the peritoneum and you'd be dead pretty quickly. (This was explained in the movie Three Kings).


> quote:Is it a misuse use of the name to call celiac sprue "leaky gut?"


There is some debate about certain inflammatory conditions leading to the possibilty that some molecules that are not normally not allowed into the gut get in, but for the most part this doesn't seem to be a clinical issue. The real concerns center around malabsorption and structural complications.


> quoteExcessive) protein, esp. animal protein, apparently can bother some people, causing inflammation in various parts of the body.


Other than a true allergy, I don't know what you are referring to, unless you mean the so-called delayed reactions which seem to apply to whatever food items the believers can invent a test for (you know who I am talking about, right?). Gamma Gobulin is a generic antibody that is useful against certain specific diseases like Kawasaki disease and Rh factor reactions.


> quote:Can the body respond negatively to certain forms of protein but positively to other, more elementary, forms of protein?


Absolutely, if the body recognizes a protein as foreign (it complexes with an antibody) or can complex with something that can do this, then you'd have a reaction. For example, if you mix the wrong blood types, like the Rh Factor. But others like human insulin there is no reaction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

You people keep saying that L Glutamine is not a cure for IBS D but sice IBS is just a diagnosis of a spastic colon...can you really say what IBS really is....No...if u take L Glutamine and it works ..than in my opinion your are cured..so when I say L glutamine cures IBS then its true..it cured me..I no longer have D...IBS is a diagnosis of nothing seriously wrong with you..its not actually a disease..try it ...its worth the try..if u are as miserable as me its worth it..and if doesn't work for you at least u tried


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Yeah i tried it about 4 years ago, didnt help. But theres no harm in trying it (except to your hip pocket).


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Careful there Jacket...need to avoid those wide sweeping statements. (Never say never, and always avoid always)







Spastic colon is another name for IBS, like spastic colitis or mucuous colitis. Do a web search and see what you get. And, IBS is classifed as a non-functional disease, which from what I understand simply means that they have not found an organic cause, like a bacteria or virus.One thing I have learned about this condition is what works well for one, may not work well for another. I'm glad that it worked for you. I think your very last statement summed up your thoughts well, "its worth the try..if (yo)u are as miserable as me its worth it..and if doesn't work for you at least (yo)u tried".


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Just trying to make sure there's no misinformation here. "True" IBS







is a disorder characterized by a dysfunction in a set of nerves associated with the mind-gut, resulting in irregular peristalsis and heightened sensitivity (anyone: correct me if I'm wrong). Various other digestive disorders also exist that can cause D; technically, those other disorders are not IBS. I do agree, however, that sometimes IBS is a hastily made diagnosis; maybe the doc isn't sure what you have, so he/she labels it "IBS." Or, maybe he/she diagnoses you properly, but you could have other digestive problems in addition to the IBS (my case). (There likely are a number of people here on this BB who fall into one of the above two categories.) For example, maybe you've developed a bacterial overgrowth and an overly permeable instestine; I understand that L-Glutamine can help people with such a condition.Anyway, L-Glutamine is a good topic for this BB, and it is something people here might want to learn more about, but just note that not everybody here on the BB can be helped by it.------------------Cultivate gratitude. Believe in possibilities.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I believe the first use of L-glutamine, a "reparative amino acid" as was stated previously, was in Crohn's patients. It has been found helpful in inflammatory bowel disease, and shown mixed results as reflected here in the symptomatic relief of IBS.(2) Nurses wrote a book about it, the name of which I forget, which prompted my own attempt at treatemnt by this method some years ago. I know folks who had success, no success, and who were reactive to the glutmaine at that level of exposure that is created by ingestion in the suggested dosages (especially the pills). You just have to try it. I would not discourage it, as it is generally benign.NOTE FROM "YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALKING ABOUT" to FLUX about QUOTE: the "so-called delayed hypersensitivity responses" or "delayed allergy reactions":Rudimentary Delayed Hypersensitity Differentiation= Gel & Coombs Type IV reactions: not mediated by antibodies but by T-lymphocytes. There are(4) classes of Type IV reactions a) macrophage is primary effector cell type Dendritic cells, macrophages, or other APC's stimulate CD4+ T Cells, which in turn recruit and stimulate macrophages. Interleukin-2 and y-interferon are also imprtant to this type of response as the growth and differentiation factors that characteriz T-H1 cellsc)granulomatous response -recrited macrophages and fibroblasts proliferate ; multinucleated giant cells can appear, (beleived to be fused macrophages)d)basophil mediated reactions other mechanisms have been described in addition to Type Iv Gel & Coombs but this is the most common class(es) of delayed-hypersensitivity reactions.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks for the clarifications flux & HipJan!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

However, inaccurate flat statements are made from time to time that leaky-gut syndrome(altered gut mucosal & epithelial permeability leading to macromolecule transit, excess fluid absorption, edema, and precipiatating immune response) does not exist. Anything which decreases secretory IgA levels increases intestinal permeability. Some researchers have found statistically significant decreases in serum levels of secretory IgA in SOME IBS patients compared to control groups. The phenomenon of altered permeability does exist, and can be contributory. What is accurate is that not enough work has been done to quantify how Frequently this occurs.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Flux we need more pictures on this thread


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Flux, I really appreciate your threads.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

works 4 me and many others..if u r desperate trt it if not keep living with...i was only trying to give u other ptions. i just want everyone to be better.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Flux--- one question about the L glutamine, I have to be careful what types of things I put in my body because I have already had 2 strokes, (one at 19, and one at 23, I am now 28) and I also have multiple sclerosis. Would you know if this would be safe for me to try?? please let me know. Probably easier to reach me through email though at SLBEL3###juno.comAlso Jacket, I am glad you found relief, thanks for the input!------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

L-glutamine is amino acid found in foods such as beef. However, there is always risk-to everyone-that supplements may contain impurities since there are no laws requiring manufacturers to check.


----------

